# 1st batch of canned plum wine



## Larryh86GT (Apr 25, 2010)

I made my first batch of plum wine today from Aldi's canned plums.

For a 1 gallon plus batch:

3 - 32oz cans of Aldi's canned plums
3 lbs sugar
9 pints water
1/2 tsp pectin enzime
1 tsp acid blend
1/2 tsp yeast energizer
1/2 tsp yeast nutrient
1 crushed Campden tablet

Opened the cans. Drained the juice into the bucket. Removed the pits from the plums. Placed the plums in the mesh bag. The plums were nice and soft so it was easy to mash them up in the bag. Added everthing to the bucket. SG at 1.100 
I'll be pitching the yeast tomorrow. I did eat 1 plum just for a quality test and it was not bad at all. 

Larry


----------



## jeepingchick (Apr 25, 2010)

sounds good, cant wait to hear how it turns out!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 25, 2010)

I have 3 different plum wines aging in bottles now. They are really good now. Aging will improve them. 

This was from a gallon of Vinteer's Concentrate.


----------



## mrzazz (Apr 26, 2010)

I started a 5 gallon batch a couple of days ago. The same recipe and I used 12 cans for the 5 gallon. SG was also at 1.100


----------



## Larryh86GT (Apr 26, 2010)

Did you eat any of the plums? They are not the pretty purple that the picture on the can would like you to think are they?

Larry


----------



## Larryh86GT (Apr 29, 2010)

This is day 4. Looking and smelling good so far.


----------



## Tom (Apr 29, 2010)

Well you all know I like more # per gal so, I used 22 cans for 6 gallons and only took 6#'s of sugar to get 1.085. 1.110 is kinda high.
I added yeast today(Cote des Blancs) with nutrient. I will ck the TA next. Anyone ck this yet?
I saved 2 cans for my F-PAC.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 29, 2010)

That plum wine looks interesting. We have several Aldi's around here.


----------



## mrzazz (Apr 29, 2010)

Larryh86GT said:


> Did you eat any of the plums? They are not the pretty purple that the picture on the can would like you to think are they?
> 
> Larry



I did eat one, they were tasty but not PURPLE  It does smell very good.


----------



## Larryh86GT (May 9, 2010)

*Into secondary today*

I racked into the secondary today. 1 gallon and 1 magnum. It's a nice plum color and the SG is .998

Larry


----------



## Tom (May 9, 2010)

Tom said:


> Well you all know I like more # per gal so, I used 22 cans for 6 gallons and only took 6#'s of sugar to get 1.085. 1.110 is kinda high.
> I added yeast today(Cote des Blancs) with nutrient. I will ck the TA next. Anyone ck this yet?
> I saved 2 cans for my F-PAC.


Yesterday I racked @ 1.000. Almost all the plums dissolved that were in the 2 straining bags. Like Larry said the color is amazing.


----------



## Tom (May 9, 2010)

BTW
I saved 2 cans for my f-pac which will be added in a week or so.


----------



## Larryh86GT (May 9, 2010)

Tom said:


> BTW
> I saved 2 cans for my f-pac which will be added in a week or so.



Can you explain just what you are going to do here Tom? You will end up eating the plums first and using the juice to sweeten the wine? I will be sweetening mine with sugar I think and using my remaining cans for more wine.

Larry


----------



## Tom (May 9, 2010)

Larryh86GT said:


> Can you explain just what you are going to do here Tom? You will end up eating the plums first and using the juice to sweeten the wine? I will be sweetening mine with sugar I think and using my remaining cans for more wine.
> 
> Larry


A F-PAC is a flavor pak. Have you tasted it yet? you will find it is now low in flavor. Hence a f-pac is needed. What I plan on doing is:
Open both cans and pit the Plums.
Simmer them in a large pan NOT BOIL !
What you want to do is.. evaporate the water and extract the flavor from the plums. You will get a thick syrup. Strain the plums and syrup thru a strainer and set aside.
Now, AFTER your wine is dry .990 for a few days to a week add your meta and SORBATE. Mix both real well in a small amt of must, once fully dissolved add to your wine AND your f-pac. let it sit for a few days THEN add your clearing agent. If you plan on back sweeten do it here with simple syrup to YOUR taste. Let it sit for 3-4 weeks then rack. You will need to rack a few more times.


----------



## Larryh86GT (May 10, 2010)

I haven't tasted it yet. (other than an occasional sip as it progressed). I've got a couple large glasses of the lees settling in the fridge now and will see how that tastes. Thanks for the f-pac info. I was wondering how that worked.


----------



## FutureFarm (Nov 17, 2013)

Tasted yet?

I'm looking for my next gallon experiment.


----------

